# 12 month female GSD 50 lbs ?!?!?



## bttarhan

I have a female pup 12 mo. old and she weighs 50 lbs .she is so skinny although I feed her twice a day (500g total) with Royal Canin Junior German shepherd puppy dryfood .she must be 66 lbs at that age.pls help !!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

I have several adult female GSDs that are between 55 and 65 pounds. But they are correct size and not underweight, albeit on the small size of the standard.

How much are you feeding? How many calories a day? How tall is your girl?


----------



## NancyJ

She must be 66lbs? Why? Post a picture. I have a 50lb female and she looks great. A bit small but thats ok. She is not breeding stock.


----------



## kr16

bttarhan said:


> I have a female pup 12 mo. old and she weighs 50 lbs .she is so skinny although I feed her twice a day (500g total) with Royal Canin Junior German shepherd puppy dryfood .she must be 66 lbs at that age.pls help !!!


500G divided by 28 = 17 ounces= 2cups if I am doing this right

Thats about 2 cups of food a day. sounds like your under feeding

A few simple questions.

is she keeping the food down? 

Is she healthy in her appearance and actions?

How many calories in 500G?


----------



## Samba

Pictures and height measuremebt would help. I have a two year old female that weighs 53 lbs. She is healthy.

Is she eating all the food? Would she eat more if you gave it to her?


----------



## sable123

kr16 said:


> 500G divided by 28 = 17 ounces= 2cups if I am doing this right
> 
> Thats about 2 cups of food a day. sounds like your under feeding
> 
> A few simple questions.
> 
> is she keeping the food down?
> 
> Is she healthy in her appearance and actions?
> 
> How many calories in 500G?


That is about 4 cups of normal shaped kibble. 500 grams will be between 1400 & 1500 calories off the top of my head.

I think I would switch that dog to Adult, the puppy food has less fat and more protein. The adult food will help her gain.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Looks like there's 3940.0 kcal/kg, which would mean she's getting about 1950 calories a day... maybe not quite enough for a 12 month old. 

Are her stools normal? How does her coat/skin look and feel?


----------



## kr16

sable123 said:


> That is about 4 cups of normal shaped kibble. 500 grams will be between 1400 & 1500 calories off the top of my head.
> 
> I think I would switch that dog to Adult, the puppy food has less fat and more protein. The adult food will help her gain.


If I go back to my college dorm daze, their are 28 grams in an ounce. 500 divided by 28= 17.85. A cup is 8oz liquid. So it also depends on what measuring cup he is using, a dry one or liquid they are different I believe.


----------



## sable123

BlackthornGSD said:


> Looks like there's 3940.0 kcal/kg, which would mean she's getting about 1950 calories a day... maybe not quite enough for a 12 month old.
> 
> Are her stools normal? How does her coat/skin look and feel?


I don't think it is the calorie count per se, the puppy food is relatively high protein and low fat. Protein consumes more calories than it provides.

The adult formula is 17.5% fat and 24% protein, compared to 14% fat and 30% protein for the puppy food. So, the adult formula will produce weight gain.

That is crossed shaped kibble so using cups is hard because one cup will hold a lot less food.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

sable123 said:


> I don't think it is the calorie count per se, the puppy food is relatively high protein and low fat. Protein consumes more calories than it provides.
> 
> The adult formula is 17.5% fat and 24% protein, compared to 14% fat and 30% protein for the puppy food. So, the adult formula will produce weight gain.
> 
> That is crossed shaped kibble so using cups is hard because one cup will hold a lot less food.


I used the measure of 500g and went to the Royal Canin website to get the calories per kg. 

Yes, the type of calories *can* make a difference, but fundamentally, if your dog is burning 2500 calories a day and is eating 1800 calories a day, your dog is going to be thin and losing muscle. If your dog is eating 1800 cal a day and is burning 1800-2000, she's unlikely to put on any weight

It's always a good starting point to look at the basics--is the dog getting enough calories? If the answer is "really should be" then look at other factors such as EPI or is the dog able to effectively use the calories she is getting? Or is the dog moving nonstop or still in a growth phase?


----------



## kr16

I am having really good luck with the coconut milk we started using a month ago. He is gaining some decent weight and no stomach issues at all. 

1 can has 700 calories, coconut paste has 1200 calories


----------



## bttarhan

i got two pictures of her whom i shot today .
















she is now approx. 50 cm tall ( height at the wither ) and weighs 50 lbs .

German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight according to this link ( german shepherd growth chart ) a 12 mo. old female GSD must have a height of 55 - 60 cm ( height at the wither ) and must weigh 66 lbs. 

i don't know exactly how many calories she takes per day . i just give 2 cups (1 cup = 500 mL )of dry food ( Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy 30 DryFood ) per day .she looks too skinny compared to other GSDs by the way .


----------



## sable123

BlackthornGSD said:


> I used the measure of 500g and went to the Royal Canin website to get the calories per kg.
> 
> Yes, the type of calories *can* make a difference, but fundamentally, if your dog is burning 2500 calories a day and is eating 1800 calories a day, your dog is going to be thin and losing muscle. If your dog is eating 1800 cal a day and is burning 1800-2000, she's unlikely to put on any weight
> 
> It's always a good starting point to look at the basics--is the dog getting enough calories? If the answer is "really should be" then look at other factors such as EPI or is the dog able to effectively use the calories she is getting? Or is the dog moving nonstop or still in a growth phase?


While that is true I would bet a scotch and a steak that 1,950 cals is enough for a dog this size and presumabley a companion animal. That puppy food is designed to keep a large breed dog on the thin side, just as the RC Labrador foods do for Labs.

You would be very suprised at the result of lower protein and upping fat does, it is pretty dramatic.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Did you ... shave her???

Her weight looks perfect. Her hair is short but you can see no ribs. In the front-on shot, you can see she has lots of muscling in her shoulders and neck.

At 50 cm, she is a small GSD, she may grow a bit more, but not another 5-10 cm--maybe another 2 or 3.

The growth/weight charts are only averages, not predictions.


----------



## kr16

IMO 2 cups of food is not nearly enough for a GSD


----------



## sable123

bttarhan said:


> i got two pictures of her whom i shot today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is now approx. 50 cm tall ( height at the wither ) and weighs 50 lbs .
> 
> German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight according to this link ( german shepherd growth chart ) a 12 mo. old female GSD must have a height of 55 - 60 cm ( height at the wither ) and must weigh 66 lbs.
> 
> i don't know exactly how many calories she takes per day . i just give 2 cups (1 cup = 500 mL )of dry food ( Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy 30 DryFood ) per day .she looks too skinny compared to other GSDs by the way .


You give 2 cups per day total? You said 500 grams. 2 cups is 180 grams and only 700 calories. Shows you how well made that food really is. She needs to be on the adult food now and perhaps a bit more food.


----------



## gsdraven

kr16 said:


> IMO 2 cups of food is not nearly enough for a GSD


Both of mine get just 2 cups of food a day and they are at their ideal weight. It really depends on the dog and the food.


----------



## bttarhan

BlackthornGSD said:


> Did you ... shave her???
> 
> Her weight looks perfect. Her hair is short but you can see no ribs. In the front-on shot, you can see she has lots of muscling in her shoulders and neck.
> 
> At 50 cm, she is a small GSD, she may grow a bit more, but not another 5-10 cm--maybe another 2 or 3.
> 
> The growth/weight charts are only averages, not predictions.


yes...i did shave her ...2 months ago ... whole body except her head ... it was a very bad idea ... that shaving thing wouldn't even be the last advice whom i recommend for a GSD cuz she looks like an alien after shaving  . you say her weight looks ok but i just have a concern about that ,cuz i see other female GSD all the time and they look very much bigger


----------



## bttarhan

sable123 said:


> You give 2 cups per day total? You said 500 grams. 2 cups is 180 grams and only 700 calories. Shows you how well made that food really is. She needs to be on the adult food now and perhaps a bit more food.


according to dry food feeding chart she needs 4 + 4 / 8 cups of food ( 1 cup= 240 mL ) and that makes 1080 mL per day ( 540 mL for day,540 mL for night )

i have a 500 mL cup and give her 2 cups and a very little more of dry food per one day .(1 cup at 7:00 am,1 cup at 7:00 pm)

so...do i make a mistake with that? you say 2 cups make 180 grams ???can you explain that ??


----------



## kr16

gsdraven said:


> Both of mine get just 2 cups of food a day and they are at their ideal weight. It really depends on the dog and the food.


 
I guess so and 2 cups keeps the cost down. Hope I get their soon.


----------



## martemchik

She's shorter than average and so she'll be lighter. The other GSDs look bigger but that might be because they are or they have their fur. She looks fine, but you might just want to up her food intake. If you see her getting fat, then you decrease it. None of it is really an exact science. My 13 month old male gets about 1800 calories a day and is 26 inches and 80 pounds. Weight is so dependent on height and bone structure that there really isn't a perfect guideline. If you think she's too skinny, up her food and she'll fill out a little bit, although you'd be amazed how long it takes.


----------



## NancyJ

She definitely does not look to skinny...I don't think you would want to add any weight to her with food.

Not used to seeing them without the hair on the back of the thighs but it looks like she needs to build some leg muscle....but....like I said that shaving job, not sure...particularly since she is also young......


----------



## sable123

bttarhan said:


> according to dry food feeding chart she needs 4 + 4 / 8 cups of food ( 1 cup= 240 mL ) and that makes 1080 mL per day ( 540 mL for day,540 mL for night )
> 
> i have a 500 mL cup and give her 2 cups and a very little more of dry food per one day .(1 cup at 7:00 am,1 cup at 7:00 pm)
> 
> so...do i make a mistake with that? you say 2 cups make 180 grams ???can you explain that ??


When we say "cup" we are talking about a cup that is 8 fluid ounces. Most kibbles here are about 100-120 grams per "cup"

That kibble is off shaped so it weighs less.

So you are feeding 4 "cups" as we see it.


----------



## Minnieski

There really is no rule set in stone for how big your dog should be at a certain age or how much you need to feed them exactly. They will grow at their own pace, and you need to adjust the food based on how she's doing, not what the bag says (it's just a guideline). If she looks skinny (which I do not think she does, I think she looks fine) add food. If she gets chunky, decrease the amount. 

Oh, and please don't ever shave her again unless it's for a medical reason. Dogs need their coats to regulate body temperature and they are more comfortable with their fur, even in the summer.


----------



## MicheleMarie

i agree that she looks fine. i don't think you need to increase her food at all. she may look thinner because she doesn't have hair, but she looks great to me. i hate hate hate over weight dogs. its better to be a little under then a little over because it's better for their health and joints-but either way i think she looks perfect.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

bttarhan said:


> ...according to this link ( german shepherd growth chart ) a 12 mo. old female GSD *must *have a height of 55 - 60 cm ( height at the wither ) and *must* weigh 66 lbs.


It may be simply the language barrier, but you're stating that the charts says she MUST be that height and weight, and you should realize that the chart does not say that at all. Those are AVERAGES, and if you look at the adult female weight it can vary from approximately 48 to 70 pounds. That means that even if she were fully grown and only weighed 50 pounds she would still be within the standard, at least for weight, even if her height is a bit under at this point. Obviously a 48 pound adult probably weighed less at a year old than a 70 pound adult did. 

She does look to be a smaller girl, but feeding her more will not make her bigger it will just make her fatter, which is not desirable. She does not look skinny in those pictures, I'm not sure which GSDs you're comparing her too, but I don't see any ribs either and if she were truly skinny they would be prominent with her coat shaved like that.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

My working male who was an inch or two taller, the same 50lb weight as the OP bitch and a very similar build managed just fine on 2 cups of food a day.

I think your girl looks just fine, I wouldn't put any more weight on her. Honestly, if it was MY dog, I'd have her down to about 48lb but I like a pretty lean dog.

66lb is "average" for the GSD breed. Some females will top out at 50lb, some at 80lb. It all depends on their genetics. Love your beautiful girl for who she is and remember, her smaller size just makes for easier travel.


----------



## BR870

Abbie is just a hair over 50lbs... Just on the small side for a female GSD. I've gotten used to it, and love her for how she is (small size and bad elbows and all).


----------



## Lixx

Don't worry about a chart. You need to go off of your dogs body condition, not worry about some 'guideline'. Her BCS as shown in those pics looks great. I wouldn't change a thing about what you're doing aside from transitioning her off of puppy food onto adult food. Ignore the other 'bigger' GSD's you are seeing, they are not your girl. You don't look like every person you meet right? So she won't be as big as every GSD you meet.


----------



## PaddyD

She looks to be a good weight for her build. Her tail seems quite short, don't know what that's about. Maybe because she is leggy? I didn't read all of the posts but I assume you won't shave her again unless vet recommends it.
If she is only 50 pounds, 2 cups a day seems about right. My last dog (mutt) maintained 65 pounds for 13 years on 2 cups a day of IAMS ( I know, don't shoot me). Current GSD is 70 pounds and eats 2-3 cups a day.


----------



## robk

I would say that her weight looks correct for her frame.


----------



## bttarhan

thanks for all your replies ... i ll be waiting for my girl to gain her fur again ...


----------



## Gilly1331

PaddyD said:


> She looks to be a good weight for her build. Her tail seems quite short, don't know what that's about. Maybe because she is leggy? I didn't read all of the posts but I assume you won't shave her again unless vet recommends it.
> If she is only 50 pounds, 2 cups a day seems about right. My last dog (mutt) maintained 65 pounds for 13 years on 2 cups a day of IAMS ( I know, don't shoot me). Current GSD is 70 pounds and eats 2-3 cups a day.


 
I thought the short tail seemed odd too.. Did she have a tail injury or is she a mixed breed gsd??? I've never seen such a short tail on a gsd before. Other than that her weight looks good. If you can see her ribs when shes running and just feel them when standing she is good to go. 

Also switch her to adult food since she is 1 yr old now she needs to come off puppy food.


----------

